# Autumn Berry  Eyes



## cassie05 (Oct 30, 2014)

FACE:
  Rimmel Lasting Finish 25 hour foundation in Soft Beige
  MAC Prolongwear concealer NW20
  Sleek bronzer in dark
  MAC stereo rose
  MAC blot powder in medium

  EYES:
  MAC Painterly paintpot
  NYX rust e/s
  The body shop Boho Palette (reddish brown color)
  Wet n Wild  color icon Getting Sunburned (bronze color on the inner corner)
  ELF gel liner
  Sisheido Mascara Base
  Lancome Hypnose Drama
  Falsies from ebay
  Urban Decay black liner
  NYC HD e/s trio Central Park Plums (greyish lid shade on the middle lid)

  LIPS:
  Bourjois lip liner in Enjoleous
  MAC Faux


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Nov 19, 2014)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Jun 15, 2015)

I love it! so pretty!


----------



## awilda429 (Jun 10, 2016)

great job!


----------



## Shepherdess1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Beautiful  I love the subtlety


----------



## FNPbeauty (Jan 2, 2017)

Love this fall look.so soft and pretty.


----------

